# Jack: 3 year old Czech Sable



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I have been posting his progress about every few months and how he has grown. He has turned out to be a great dog and my best friend. I hope you guys like him 





































enjoy!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

He is a beauty :wub: got to love the sables...:wild:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Handsome!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow he is HANDSOME!


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

He is a VERY good looking dog! 

Does he have any titles?

I am not too experienced with the conformation thing...but from what I have researched he is the body type that works the best


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love the sables. I am jealous that you have such a handsome boy. :tongue:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you! 

TankGrrl66: He has his BH so far. We are going for our ScH1 very soon


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is so handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

quite the looker.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty!


----------

